# Wood



## rdabpenman (Feb 25, 2013)

Duck feathers I cast in Polyester Resin, sanded to 400x, buffed with super fine steel wool and polished with Huts Ultra Gloss.
Dressed up with a Black Titanium and Platinum Elegant Beauty.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/GadwallDuckFeatherSierraBlankCustom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/BlackTitaniumampPlatinumandGadwallDuckFeathersCustom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/BlackTitanium-PlatinumwithGadwallDuckFeathersCustom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/BlackTitanium-PlatinumandGadwallDuckFeathersCustom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/BlackTitaniumampPlatinumwithGadwallDuckFeathersCustom.jpg


----------



## healeydays (Feb 25, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## DKMD (Feb 25, 2013)

I love those feather blanks... Beautiful!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 25, 2013)

Beautiful pen Les - Did you cast them or are they some of Marla's blanks?


----------



## BangleGuy (Feb 25, 2013)

Wow Les, your work is inspirational. Duck feathers! Who would have thought to use 'em for pens.

 Cheers!


----------



## blaineo (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh WOW!! Bein a duck hunter n bird watcher, them pics are GORGEOUS!! Very cool!!


----------



## phinds (Feb 25, 2013)

Those feathers will make an awfully pretty pen ... but you have put "wood" as the subject of this thread because ... ???


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 25, 2013)

phinds said:


> Those feathers will make an awfully pretty pen ... but you have put "wood" as the subject of this thread because ... ???



If I had to guess I'd say the feathers are from a wood duck, very nice pen, I would love to have some blanks made from my parrots feathers. You make some very nice pens Les, I bet you have a lot of happy friends, family members and customers.


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 25, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Beautiful pen Les - Did you cast them or are they some of Marla's blanks?



Like I said in my post, I did feather casting.

Les


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 26, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful pen Les - Did you cast them or are they some of Marla's blanks?
> ...



Sorry - i missed that part.  That is an incredible job of casting. Worthy of a build thread in the classroom if your so inclined. Those rate with the best I have seen. 
Scott


----------

